# AirPlay, quelle plaie... sans iOS ?



## iBaby (27 Juin 2018)

Mon iPad est la télécommande idéale pour piloter mon NAS Synology avec l’app DS audio. Il sert de pont AirPlay entre serveur et HomePod. 

Mais si l’iPad est à court de batterie, s’arrêtant brutalement, la musique cesse aussitôt. J’admets qu’il me faut iOS et AirPlay pour lancer la musique, mais : en cas de problème avec iOS, existe-t-il un moyen qui serait connecté au NAS pour préserver la connexion AirPlay ? 

Une borne Airport Express fonctionnerait-elle avec un NAS, si elle était mise à jour vers AirPlay 2 ? Si oui, n’y aurait-il pas un conflit de réseau entre la borne et HomePod, durant la lecture ?

AirPort Extreme permettrait-il de streamer directement en AirPlay 2 pour garantir la liaison en cas de panne du signal via iOS ?


----------



## Anthony (27 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> en cas de problème avec iOS, existe-t-il un moyen qui serait connecté au NAS pour préserver la connexion AirPlay ?



Dans un premier temps, on peut espérer que Synology finisse par mettre à jour DS Audio pour prendre en charge la fonction de _buffering avancée_ d'AirPlay 2, qui permettrait d'avoir un tampon de plusieurs minutes, ce qui réduirait déjà la sensibilité aux problèmes.



iBaby a dit:


> Une borne Airport Express fonctionnerait-elle avec un NAS, si elle était mise à jour vers AirPlay 2 ? Si oui, n’y aurait-il pas un conflit de réseau entre la borne et HomePod, durant la lecture ? AirPort Extreme permettrait-il de streamer directement en AirPlay 2 pour garantir la liaison en cas de panne du signal via iOS ?



Je ne vois pas bien comment ça fonctionnerait : comment tu veux sélectionner la source audio de l'APX, et surtout, comment tu sélectionnes la sortie audio de l'APX ? Dans sa formulation actuelle, l'APX est un récepteur AirPlay (il reçoit de la musique depuis un Mac ou un appareil iOS et la sort vers des enceintes), et je ne crois pas que la rumeur (assez vague) remette ça en cause. (Cela dit, il me semblait que les anciennes versions de DS Audio permettaient de changer la sortie par défaut de DiskStation, et de balancer directement vers un périphérique AirPlay. J'ai la flemme de redémarrer mon NAS, mais faudrait peut-être regarder de ce côté-là.)


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Tu comprends pourquoi j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de macOS qui implementera Airplay 2...

Un Mac Mini affecté à la diffusion de la musique en local (piloté à distance avec Remote sur iPhone ou iPad) c'est juste parfait, mais pour l'instant il faut se contenter d'Airplay 1 (donc pas de diffusion possible de la musique de ton NAS vers ta paire de HomePod)


----------



## iBaby (27 Juin 2018)

merci pour vos réponses.  D’ailleurs r e m y  as-tu pu essayer Apple Music sur iTunes 12 avec HomePod stereo ? Car je n’ai rien trouvé, est-ce que Yosemite ne le prend pas en charge ?

Anthony, les questions que tu soulèves sont à ce jour pour moi sans réponse. Je chercherai au fil du temps.

Bon son les Homepoders !


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Oui AppleMusic sur les HomePod peut se "contrôler" à distance depuis iTunes 12.7 sur le Mac (mon iMac principal est sous Sierra, j'ai testé également avec HighSierra), mais comme ce sont les HomePod qui téléchargent depuis les serveurs AppleMusic les titres sélectionnés, il faut que le titre existe sur AppleMusic. 
Sinon tu as un message signalant que ce titre n'est pas disponible.

Pour Yosemite, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas testé. Il faudrait que je le réinstalle sur un disque externe et que je boote mon vieux MacBookPro sur cette vieille version de MacOS X. 
Est-ce qu'iTunes 12.7 est disponible pour Yosemite?

( en tous cas avec ElCapitan et iTunes 12.6.4, qui est la configuration de mon MacBookPro, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je pense qu'il faut iTunes 12.7)


----------



## iBaby (27 Juin 2018)

Oui, ce doit être ça, je n’ai pas iTunes 12.7. Je voulais jouer des cd en stéréo sur les HomePod via iTunes. Ça marche bien en mono...


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Oui, ce doit être ça, je n’ai pas iTunes 12.7. Je voulais jouer des cd en stéréo sur les HomePod via iTunes. Ça marche bien en mono...



En stéréo depuis le Mac, ce n'est pas actuellement possible. 
Tout ce que tu peux faire depuis le Mac, avec une paire de HomePod en stéréo,  c'est piloter AppleMusic, les HomePod se chargeant de télécharger les titres depuis les serveurs d'Apple.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Oui, ce doit être ça, je n’ai pas iTunes 12.7. Je voulais jouer des cd en stéréo sur les HomePod via iTunes. Ça marche bien en mono...



Il y a une raison pour laquelle tu n'as pas installé la version 12.7.5 d'iTunes?
J'ai vérifié, il est bien disponible pour Yosemite https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1814?locale=fr_FR

Tu ne pourras toujours pas jouer tes CD en stéréo, mais tu pourras au moins tester le contrôle d'AppleMusic depuis le Mac.


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu ne pourras toujours pas jouer tes CD en stéréo



Jusqu'à ce qu'Apple règle le _bug _qui empêche de diffuser vers deux HomePod dans la même pièce, mais pas de diffuser vers deux HomePod dans deux pièces différentes…


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Jusqu'à ce qu'Apple règle le _bug _qui empêche de diffuser vers deux HomePod dans la même pièce, mais pas de diffuser vers deux HomePod dans deux pièces différentes…



Qu'ils soient dans la même pièce ou dans 2 pièces différentes n'est pas le problème. 
Ce qu'il ne faut pas c'est qu´ils soient appairés en stéréo. 

S'ils sont indépendants l'un de l'autre, on peut envoyer ce qu'on veut dessus depuis le Mac, mais chacun reçoit et diffuse la même chose (comme 2 enceintes airplay indépendantes). Ce n'est donc pas de la stéréo. 

Chez moi les 2 homepod sont dans la même pièce. Si je ne les lie pas l'un à l'autre en stéréo, je peux très bien sélectionner l'un et l'autre dans le menu AirPlay d'iTunes (voire dans le menulet "son" du Finder) et envoyer le son du Mac sur les 2 simultanément.


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi les 2 homepod sont dans la même pièce. Si je ne les lie pas l'un à l'autre en stéréo, je peux très bien sélectionner l'un et l'autre dans le menu AirPlay d'iTunes (voire dans le menulet "son" du Finder) et envoyer le son du Mac sur les 2 simultanément.



Ici, avec des HomePod appairés en stéréo ou pas, des Mac de bureau et des portables, sous HS ou Mojave, on a un bug tenace qui empêche la tenue de la connexion vers deux HomePod assignés à la même pièce dans Maison. Un rapport de bug est même ouvert chez Apple, pour te dire. M'enfin, revenons au sujet.



iBaby a dit:


> Anthony, les questions que tu soulèves sont à ce jour pour moi sans réponse. Je chercherai au fil du temps.



J'y repensais ce matin : tu as un Apple TV ? Parce que je me rends compte que la manière dont j'utilise mon Apple TV au milieu de mon environnement AirPlay ressemble un peu à ce que tu voudrais faire.



Anthony a dit:


> (Cela dit, il me semblait que les anciennes versions de DS Audio permettaient de changer la sortie par défaut de DiskStation, et de balancer directement vers un périphérique AirPlay. J'ai la flemme de redémarrer mon NAS, mais faudrait peut-être regarder de ce côté-là.)



Et donc j'ai vérifié, a priori on peut toujours choisir comme sortie principale un périphérique AirPlay, dans les réglages de DS Audio, selon la doc de Synology. Je ne crois pas que ça fonctionne sur tous les modèles de NAS, mais on avait fait un article sur le sujet en 2014, donc ça date quand même un peu. Et du coup, on se fiche de savoir quel appareil est au milieu, ça ferait NAS > HomePod direct. (Je n'ai pas testé par contre, mon « labo » perso est en chantier et mon NAS débranché, et nous avons tout sauf du Syno à la rédac.)


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Un iTunes server sur le NAS Synology, l'AppleTV qui s'y connecte pour lire la musique et la diffuser en AirPlay 2 vers les HomePod, j'imagine que ça doit fonctionner. 
(Je ne peux pas tester, n'ayant ni d'appleTV, ni de NAS)

Par contre je doute que ça fonctionne directement depuis le NAS vers la paire de HomePod d'iBaby (sauf à ce que Synology ait implémenté AirPlay 2 ...)


----------



## iBaby (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a une raison pour laquelle tu n'as pas installé la version 12.7.5 d'iTunes?
> J'ai vérifié, il est bien disponible pour Yosemite https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1814?locale=fr_FR
> 
> Tu ne pourras toujours pas jouer tes CD en stéréo, mais tu pourras au moins tester le contrôle d'AppleMusic depuis le Mac.



Je ne vois pas la mise à jour de iTunes 12.7.5 dans le Mac App Store. Je retenterai depuis l’application si possible, ou sur MAS.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la mise à jour de iTunes 12.7.5 dans le Mac App Store. Je retenterai depuis l’application si possible, ou sur MAS.



Le lien que je t'ai donné permet de le télécharger.


----------



## iBaby (28 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> J'y repensais ce matin : tu as un Apple TV ? Parce que je me rends compte que la manière dont j'utilise mon Apple TV au milieu de mon environnement AirPlay ressemble un peu à ce que tu voudrais faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Et donc j'ai vérifié, a priori on peut toujours choisir comme sortie principale un périphérique AirPlay, dans les réglages de DS Audio, selon la doc de Synology. Je ne crois pas que ça fonctionne sur tous les modèles de NAS, mais on avait fait un article sur le sujet en 2014, donc ça date quand même un peu. Et du coup, on se fiche de savoir quel appareil est au milieu, ça ferait NAS > HomePod direct. (Je n'ai pas testé par contre, mon « labo » perso est en chantier et mon NAS débranché, et nous avons tout sauf du Syno à la rédac.)



Je n’ai pas d’Apple TV. A priori, je ne vois pas ce que cela pourrait m’apporter dans ma configuration actuelle. 

En sélectionnant « multiple AirPlay devices » je peux sélectionner les deux HomePods, mais faute d’airplay 2 dans le NAS, un seul HomePod reçoit la musique, comme le fait remarquer Rémy.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

L'AppleTV pourrait jouer le même rôle que ton iPad avec l'avantage qu'elle n'est jamais à court de batterie.


----------



## iBaby (28 Juin 2018)

Mais je la pilote sur un écran avec une télécommande ?


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Mais je la pilote sur un écran avec une télécommande ?



Ou tu s'en sers comme simple relais. Ce que je fais souvent, c'est de lancer la lecture sur mon Apple TV (elle-même reliée à ma chaîne Hi-Fi et mes enceintes AirPlay) depuis mon iPhone (avec la même technique que https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-controler-votre-homepod-depuis-votre-iphone-104189 ou iTunes Remote). L'écran de mon téléviseur reste éteint, je peux passer de l'iPhone à l'iPad et inversement, et c'est l'Apple TV qui contrôle tout. Après, c'est relativement compliqué comme setup pour simplement jouer de la musique…

Mais regarde quand même ce que je disais avec DS Audio : si ton NAS est compatible, tu devrais pouvoir streamer directement depuis le NAS vers le HomePod, et du coup l'iPad devient une simple télécommande.


----------



## iBaby (28 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> L'écran de mon téléviseur reste éteint, je peux passer de l'iPhone à l'iPad et inversement, et c'est l'Apple TV qui contrôle tout. Après, c'est relativement compliqué comme setup pour simplement jouer de la musique…



Oui.



> Mais regarde quand même ce que je disais avec DS Audio : si ton NAS est compatible, tu devrais pouvoir streamer directement depuis le NAS vers le HomePod, et du coup l'iPad devient une simple télécommande.



En attendant qu’AirPlay 2 soit implémenté par Synology, cela fonctionne avec un seul HomePod.


----------



## iBaby (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la mise à jour de iTunes 12.7.5 dans le Mac App Store. Je retenterai depuis l’application si possible, ou sur MAS.



En fait j’ai iTunes 12.7.5 mais je ne vois pas le menu « Passer à » que l’on peut voir sur les photos de l’article d’Anthony https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/201...tre-homepod-depuis-votre-mac-et-itunes-104453


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Alors c'est qu'il ne suffit pas d'avoir iTunes 12.7.5 mais aussi une version récente de macOS (accessoirement, il faut être abonné à AppleMusic, sinon ce contrôle à distance ne sert évidemment à rien... c'est bien ton cas, il me semble, mais le Mac est-il bien paramétré avec le bon compte iCloud?)


(En principe c'est même avec la version 12.7.3 que cette section est apparue pour lister les appareils contrôlables à distance, à savoir les AppleTV et HomePod)


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> En attendant qu’AirPlay 2 soit implémenté par Synology, cela fonctionne avec un seul HomePod.



Jusque là, je comprends.



iBaby a dit:


> En fait j’ai iTunes 12.7.5 mais je ne vois pas le menu « Passer à » que l’on peut voir sur les photos de l’article d’Anthony https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/201...tre-homepod-depuis-votre-mac-et-itunes-104453



Cette section devrait même apparaître avec iTunes 12.7.3. Je n'ai pas ma machine OS X Yosemite sous la main, mais je vérifierai ce soir ou demain, savoir si c'est un problème d'OS ou un problème de configuration (ou même un problème de machine, les anciennes ayant des capacités réseau moindres que les nouvelles).


----------

